# Is there nudity in "2001: A Space Odyssey?"



## tagzard (Mar 7, 2011)

so i know that 2001: a space odyssey is rated G but back then nudity was okey for G movies. like in planet of the apes thgier were mens but showing. i just want to know is their any nudity in 2001: a space odyssey like womens breast or butts. it sound dumb but im a family person.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 7, 2011)

Here you go
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062622/parentalguide



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sex & Nudity
> None


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 7, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Here you go
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062622/parentalguide
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: Wombo Combo beat me to it.
IMDB answers most of these questions without spoiling the movie.


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 7, 2011)

But watch out, because there might be nudity in some of these answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> But watch out, because there might be nudity in some of these answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit caught again


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 7, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> But watch out, because there might be nudity in some of these answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2011)

No, there is not. 
(unless you count guys in monkey-ish suits with no visible genitalia as "nude")

If you want nudity in a Kubrick film, see Eyes Wide Shut.
And in 2010, there's a cute Russian girl but I don't think she ever disrobes.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 7, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> so i know that 2001: a space odyssey is rated G but *back then nudity was okey for G movies*. like in planet of the apes thgier were mens but showing. i just want to know is their any nudity in 2001: a space odyssey like womens breast or butts. it sound dumb but im a family person.


Are you _sure_ about that?  Somehow I don't believe that.  If anything ratings were even stricter in 1968 (the year the original _Planet of the Apes_ was released) than they are now.


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 8, 2011)

ratings were indeed stricter in the 60's, and our rating system has ALWAYS been strict on sex anyways. everyone should check out 'this film is not yet rated', great doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2001 definitlely would not have gotten a g with any nudity.

anyways... good movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kubrick is one of my favorite directors.


----------

